# Swarm Trap Activity ??



## DBS_UTAH (Apr 26, 2013)

This is my first year trying to use bait hives to catch swarms. One of my Nuc boxes sitting in a tree has a fair amount of bees coming and going, but I'm not sure if they are scout bees, or if they are just robbing the little bit of honey that was in the frame I put in there. I just peeked in the box and there were 20 or 30 bees on the comb. So is this normal scout activity, or do I just have robbers cleaning out the comb? Anyone have insight into this? Its my understanding that scout bees spend a lot of time looking around the hive. These bees just go right in like they live there, but there definitely is not a colony living there yet. The comb looks pretty well cleaned out now but the bees are still interested in it.


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

The way to know you have caught the swarm is when you see bees with pollen entering the trap. At that point you can move them to a full size hive.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Pollen is a pretty good sign of swarms moving in to take up residence. So are bees that are leaving and approaching your entrance with a "sense of mission." Scout bees appear to be rather curious and inquisitive around the entrance.

Sometimes I'll come back at night and put my ear to the side of the trap to listen for bees and a nice, deep buzzing sound. A handful of scout bees make a shallow, tinny sound. You'll also see guard bees around the entrace if the swarm has moved in.

Hefting the trap in the daytime will give you an idea of comb building, brood raising and nectar storage.

If in doubt, let it sit another week. If robbers have cleaned it out, they'll no longer show any interest. Scout bees, according to J.O. Schmidt, have been observed to have taken up residence for as many as 19 days to "reserve" the trap for an incoming swarm.

As an alternative, take the trap down and open it up right there. If you got a swarm and a queen, put the lid back on, hang it back up to catch those field bees and return at night to move it to a apiary.

Grant
Jackson, MO My passion for swarm trapping: https://www.createspace.com/4106626


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

scout bees will fly all around it, check every crevice. Will start out as a couple of bees and move and more will gather if they like it.

Robber bees will have this mad 'berserk' trait. There will be a mass of bees that are crazy exited. It really does look like looting.


----------



## DBS_UTAH (Apr 26, 2013)

I've definitely had robbers looting 3 different traps, but at one of them there seem to be just few that are hanging around coming and going, but unless they steal wax too, there isn't anything left to steal.
Thanks for the replys, I will just keep watching and see if anything real happens.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

It is like fishing,,,,, patience. It takes some time and observation but you learn the bees' behavior differences. It is difficult to describe some of the slight differences, but once you see it, it clicks and begins to make sense. I have a box that had a couple of bees "checking" it out. As I watched, their interest was in the bits of propolis I used to seal the cracks on the bottom board. They chewed some small pieces, stuck them to their pollen baskets, went home. They have been doing this for two days. "Goodie getters" is what I call them. When it gets serious, the scouts come in waves, check out the box, leave, and another wave comes with more bees. I call them "The Guild Bees". LOL It seems each bee has a different trade. One measures the entrance, some go inside and look around/inspect, some are sub structure inspectors, others are siding inspectors, some even check out the landscaping, then they leave and bring back more guild bees. They are all very excited. It is fascinating. Reminds me of the Munchkins in The Wizard of Oz  Don't know if that helps, but my way of describing it. 
Rick


----------

